# USB DRIVER PROBLEM



## lemonsqueezy

Hi,

I have a CONTEC 08A Blood Pressure USB monitor device. Neither of my computers will recognize the device. I cannot find the drivers online and the software installs and runs fine.

I have done the following:

Tried all ports
Tried all ports with laptop unplugged
Restarted
Re-installed software

Take a look at the error I am getting - is there any work around for this?

THANKS!!!


----------



## djaburg

It's possible the drive doesn't support Windows 8. Do you have a computer that has an earlier version of windows? Difficult thing is I don't see anywhere on their site that has drivers or support...and they're made in China.


----------



## lemonsqueezy

Thanks. That's what I figured - it's a real pain. Same issue on a computer running XP though. Any other ideas?


----------



## joeten

Hi found this on your device Contec Ambulatory Blood Pressure Monitor ABPM-50 Reference


----------



## lemonsqueezy

Oh cool - looks like a driver there on that site. I will try. Thanks!


----------



## joeten

You might try right clicking on it and use run as admin can't guarantee anything but it might let you install it


----------



## lemonsqueezy

Yea I tried that before. The software installs and runs its just the computer won't recognize the device so the software is useless to extract the info off of it.


----------



## djaburg

Typically though it won't recognize the device due to the driver. Did you follow any of the instructions further down the page for manually updating the driver?


----------



## spunk.funk

Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? if so, right click and *Uninstall *it. Unplug the device from the _computer end._ Restart the computer. When you come back up, plug the device into the _Back_ USB port not the front or through a Hub, as these ports are weaker, you should get a New Hardware found. If this fails, this device may not be supported in Windows 8. 
Try their 24 hour Hotline (+1)347-535-0669(USA) (+44)207-193-3789 (UK) Or Email: [email protected]


----------

